# Greg Koukl debated Marvin Meyer



## cih1355 (May 4, 2011)

I was listening to one of Greg Koukl's lectures about apologetics and he said that a while back, he debated Marvin Meyer, who is a professor at Chapman University, about whether objective truth exists. Meyer took the position that objective truth does not exist. I don't see how anyone can defend this position. It seems so easy to refute. If someone were to defend the idea that objective truth does not exist, then you could ask him, "Is it objectively true that objective truth does not exist?"

If someone says, "Objective truth does not exist", then you could ask him, "Is that true for you, but not true for me?"


----------

